# Soundcraft Si Compact in a Show Control System



## SanTai (Oct 21, 2013)

I have a situation where I need the sound board to be a part of a show control system. The audio console used is a Sound Craft Si Compact 24. The audio engineers I work with have no experience with show control what so ever but are willing to learn.

Looking through the manual it has extremly rudimentary possibility for external control via MIDI. One can recall cues or send a midi note when executing a cue.

Has anyone used the Si Compact as part of a show control system? Any tips?

I need to at least mute and un-mute channels and possibly access effects.

I would like to not screw up the sound crews cue-list every time a effect is executed.

Q lab will probably be used as the main controller sending midi, sound, LTC, MSC etc to different parts of the system.

The Si Compact supports HiQNet, I can't find anything useful about it, can it be used for show control applications?


Anyone worked with similar problems?


----------



## museav (Oct 26, 2013)

HiQnet is how laptops and PCs running Harman's software communicate with their hardware. It primarily used for remotely configuring, controlling and monitoring their devices over a network. More information can be found at http://hiqnet.harmanpro.com/.

Perhaps some lan guage issues between presets/scenes and cues. Any defined console muting or effects changes would seem to be a cue. It may be a triggered cue rather than a called cue but you probably want the sound techs to be looking for it and tracking it happening. Whether the desired changes associated with a cue are effectively approached as a preset or scene recall on the mixing console seems a separate matter.


----------

